# Pension query



## globug (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi All

I have a house in Abruzzo and I am looking to retire there aged 60 and I know I cannot get my UK pension until I am 67. I currently live in the UK but I am an Italian National and my birth has been registered in Italy and I have an Italian passport.

Does anyone know if I would be entitled to claim an Italian pension.

Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

globug said:


> Does anyone know if I would be entitled to claim an Italian pension.


If you and your spouse have made no contributions to the Italian social insurance system (any of the four agencies), no.

There might be some limited assistance if you're in poverty (as Italy defines it).


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Anticipating the next question, you can qualify for some level of benefits from Italy's system provided you accrue at least 52 weeks of contributions to the Italian system and you have a total of 25 years of contributions across EU and other social security treaty countries. That's called _totalization_, meaning that INPS can count your contributions to other systems (such as U.K. national insurance) to qualify you for Italian benefits even if only a tiny fraction of those 25 years consisted of Italian contributions. Of course if you only have 52 weeks of contributions to INPS it should be obvious that your Italian state pension won't be large since the benefit is pro-rated.

One implication of totalization is that you might consider a "soft" retirement at age 60, working for some period of time in Italy (at least 52 weeks) in order to qualify for a small Italian pension in addition to your U.K. state pension.


----------



## globug (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you for your prompt response. Your reply is very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

good luck with your quest could you not open a b&b if you have a spair room in your house . what part of abruzzo is your house sory to be nosey just in interest 
we came here when i was 58


----------

